# Patio Smokers:  Johnson Fabrication (Ennis, TX) vs. Lang



## powersmoker (Jun 3, 2016)

I will be in the market for my smoker once the oil and gas business gets back on its feet.  I am interested in reverse flow smokers, and dis-inclined to pay $500 to ship a Lang from AL to my home.  I could rent a trailer and go get a smoker from Johnson in a few hours.

I have unsuccessfully looked for discussion of Johnson smokers here.  I would be interested to hear from anyone about how the Johnson might stack up against the Lang.  I will looking at the smallest horizontal patio unit in each of the lineups; "Compact Patio" from Johnson and "36" Original Patio" from Lang. 

I like the track record, rubber tires, drip line, and (what I think would be) good customer service from Lang--everything except the shipping.

Are there any other reverse flow smokers I should add to my consideration list?


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey PowerSmoker welcome to the site, more than a few dedicated Lang guys around here to answer your questions about them.  I'd never heard of Johnsons till I read your post, so checked out their web site.  I gottta say that removable reverse flow baffle sounds pretty unique.   Not only does it convert to a charcoal grill, but I think it would make cleaning out the pit easier.  Just my 2 cents, anyway good luck on finding the right pit.


----------



## danbono (Jun 3, 2016)

Check out Shirley Fab,but there is aloooong wait!!

Dan


----------



## xednot88 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shirley fabrications have the nicest reverse flow cookers going right now.  Prices are also affordable.  I would look into them before I made up my mind.  They provide a beautiful excellent quality product.


----------



## danbono (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is my Shirley Patio Smoker 24x36.

Dan













DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1


















DSC03268.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## sputnik15 (Oct 27, 2016)

PowerSmoker said:


> Are there any other reverse flow smokers I should add to my consideration list?


I took a trip to Ennis,Texas last year and looked at Johnson Custom Pits. I looked mainly at the Vertical 4'x4' (67 sq ft)  and the 3'x3' (37 sq ft) vertical. They are very well built. I was ready to  order the 4'x4', until I got wind of Shirley Fabrication out of Tuscaloosa, Al. The quality of the welds (no tack welds) and the clean finishes on the corners of the Shirley was immediately noticeable over the Johnson, and every other pit I've looked at. Johnson's is about an 8 out of 10. Shirley's welds are 'amazing'! Choosing a Shirley is not so much about how pretty the welds are (although it's nice to know you got very good quality) but more of an 'affordable' thing for me, and I am DEFINITELY getting more bang for my buck. (2 cookers from Shirley...combined total 88sq ft , for less than the $5000 (plus shipping) 4'x4' (67 sq ft) vertical from Johnson). If you think I'm lying about Shirley's 'pretty' welds......look.













13173960_1131431316920255_4185853519500147821_n.jp



__ sputnik15
__ Oct 27, 2016





  I think Johnson's will serve you well. But I wouldn't go to sleep on looking at a Shirley. Langs are good cookers and most owners love them. But don't expect to see these (above) welds on a Lang. They ain't there.


----------



## reddmeat (Aug 6, 2017)

Do you have more photos of this. I would like to see how big the cooking space is. I think this would be the perfect size for my needs. Also, how much did this cost if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## reddmeat (Aug 6, 2017)

DanBono said:


> Here is my Shirley Patio Smoker 24x36.
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


Do you have more photos of this. I would like to see how big the cooking space is. I think this would be the perfect size for my needs. Also, how much did this cost if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## mowin (Aug 6, 2017)

Thread is from last yr, you might want to PM him for more info.   

But, if you choose a shirley fab, be prepared to wait a yr and a half. Yep, 19 month backlog.
I was looking hard at them last month, untill he emailed me the wait time.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 2, 2017)

mowin said:


> Thread is from last yr, you might want to PM him for more info.
> 
> But, if you choose a shirley fab, be prepared to wait a yr and a half. Yep, 19 month backlog.
> I was looking hard at them last month, untill he emailed me the wait time.



Shirley is minimum 24 month wait now. Getting ready to order a Johnson T-Pit 24


----------



## danbono (Dec 3, 2017)

Do you have more photos of this. I would like to see how big the cooking space is. I think this would be the perfect size for my needs. Also, how much did this cost if you don't mind sharing?
Size is a 24 x 36.Shelf size 28"Long x 20" deep,spaced 9" plenty of room for a small family cook. 
DanB


----------

